# Courier: phpd / imapd mit anderer BenutzerID starten



## xqTpx (22. Apr. 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe eigentlich ein sehr triviales Problem, was aber irgendwie niemand gelöst bekommt...

Umgebung:

Debian 4.0
Postfix 2
Courier
MySQL Datenbank 
E-Mai Verzeichnis: usr/local/vmail

Die E-Mail Zustellung funktion tadellos, nur kann der popd nicht auf das Verzeichnis usr/local/vmail/nutzer@domain.de/ zugreifen, denn das Verzeichnis gehört dem Benutzer "vmail".

Error in Mail.log:  courierpop3login "chdir(/usr/local/vmail/) failed!!"
Berechtigung: drwxrwx--- 4 vmail vmail 4096 2008-04-21 20:39 vmail

Es funktioniert, wenn ich die Berechtigung auf 777 setze, was aber natürlich nicht sein darf...

Die zentrale Frage also: Wie bringe ich Courier dazu, popd und imapd mit der userid 5000 zu starten?

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein und kostet mich schon fast ne Ewigkeit 

Besten Dank ..


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2008)

Füge die Folgenden Zeilen in der Datei /etc/courier/authmysqlrc hinzu bzw. ändere sie:

MYSQL_UID_FIELD 5000
MYSQL_GID_FIELD 5000

Und dann startest Du den courier authdaemon neu.


----------



## xqTpx (22. Apr. 2008)

Till, im IRC ist im channel #courier und im channel #postfix niemand drauf gekommen. Du hast mit deiner Antwort sofort die Lösung geliefert. Es läuft, jetzt klasse  Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

